# Caller's (very) belated 1000th post giveaway + 2000th post giveaway



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Coming shortly, to a forum near you! :biggrin:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Can we keep this between us?

what i really mean is don't tell DaveyP :tongue:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some of the members right now... :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Timez Own said:


> Can we keep this between us?
> 
> what i really mean is don't tell DaveyP :tongue:


 :angry:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just make it something not quartz and DP will lose interest


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> just make it something not quartz and DP will lose interest


 :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Gimme, gimme, gimme! :wicked:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yet another competition for me to lose...


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

gimli said:


> Some of the members right now... :laugh:


 Hey, leave Trump out of this @gimli!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've got to win something one day. Maybe !


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

:watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch:

:watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> just make it something not quartz and DP will lose interest


 Erm, one part of it is quartz!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Erm, one part of it is quartz!


 Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, the 1000th post part of this giveaway is my Swiss Army Delta, bought new by me in December 1996, so 20 years ago now. It has had a lot of wear over the years but hardly any in the last 3/4 years. However, as a consequence of that wear, it needs some TLC to bring it up to scratch, the non-scratch plastic/plexi-glass cover is scratched, as is the case, but nothing so serious that a good hobbyist can't fix or massively improve and the dial is still 100%. The photos show every conceivable fault, but it in real life, without the macro, it's not as bad as shown here.

What is of interest about this watch, is that it hails from a short period (as learnt only recently) when victorinox licensed the use of 'Swiss Army brand', seemingly to an American producer who then distributed the watches worldwide, but it was short lived. When I needed to replace the original strap, I couldn't get one anywhere, certainly not from Mappin & Webb in Kingston, where I bought the watch, who by then had stopped stocking them (the store eventually closed as well). I finally managed to get one abroad, but after that, they had to all intents and purposes. disappeared. The original strap, incidentally, was a light tan shade, with prominent white stitching. Currently it's on a basic strap bought from Samuels, I believe.

The watch, with quartz movement, is working, is 36mm in size, comes in it's original box, with warranty and instructions and even the receipt, which has part details of some long forgotten card of one type or another. This should help to overcome any issues about duty needing to be paid as it was UK purchased and VAT paid. and will be shipped as a gift, which it is!

The lume isn't much to shout home about, but the style of the watch, with it's rounded case, domed (albeit scratched) 'crystal', deep engraving on the case back with fantastic flexible lugs, made it a very attractive proposition to me at the time.

Anyway, here's a few pics (older ones don't stay up, so if any disappear, I'll replace them with a bit of jiggery-pokery):








\


















































































You may have noticed that I don't normally take part in competitions, so I'll keep the rules simple for this one. Over 100 posts please (apologies to members yet to reach that) and a simple draw, to be drawn by my missus in a weeks time, so we'll say you have until the 18th to express your interest. I'll take pics of the draw! If however, this isn't the best way of doing things, then please let me know.

The 2000th giveaway isn't a watch!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Caller. it is a very generous giveaway.

As a vintage collector does it not hold any sentimental value to you, I would fully understand if you substituted the item.... but please don't. artytime:

Alan


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, and a great prize, nice one mate :thumbsup: (needless to say, I am expressing an interest... :tongue: )


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Karrusel said:


> @Caller. it is a very generous giveaway.
> 
> As a vintage collector does it not hold any sentimental value to you, I would fully understand if you substituted the item.... but please don't. artytime:
> 
> Alan


 It doesn't to be honest, hold any sentimental value, really. Don't know why? I will never wear it again and I'd rather it go to a good home where maybe it will be brought up to scratch, cherished and enjoyed, as I once did.

Ironically, this used to be a watch that could be bought, faked, quite widely in the far east, I recall seeing it in Thailand and Hong Kong and I liked it so much, I went and bought the original! How weird is that?

I actually tried to sell it last year, just before I returned to the UK for a trip, for £50. I had a couple of enquiries, but no takers and it's probably still on the sales corner.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Count me in please and thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Interest expressed.

Yes please and thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Kindly take this as my entry.

Thank you :thumbsup:

Alan


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very generous gesture ,please add me into the draw.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Caller. said:


> I actually tried to sell it last year, just before I returned to the UK for a trip, for £50. I had a couple of enquiries, but no takers and it's probably still on the sales corner.


 So you're trying to give away a watch you couldn't give away.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Count me in please!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice offer, count me in please...-)


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Count me in! Would replace the 'Swiss Military' in bits in my work drawer!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm definitely putting my name down for this one as I'm very interested!

Was that good enough?...have I won yet? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice prize.

I'm in, please.

Rob....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yes please, Count me in (37 times - does that get me 37 entries in the hat?).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very generous of you, but as per the PM that was sent out to all members who aren`t DaveyP - don`t forget to exclude him. Yeah, I know it`s discrimination but he deserves it artytime:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very generous of you, but as per the PM that was sent out to all members who aren`t DaveyP - don`t forget to exclude him. Yeah, I know it`s discrimination but he deserves it artytime:


 I'm saying nothing - lol!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent gesture. Please count me in and thank you.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice gesture... TWF is a great place!

I will pass on the the entry, but I wanted to acknowledge your generosity :thumbsup:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes please, nice watch and gesture


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great gesture mate, please count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a quick bump to see if anyone is interested who might have missed this - closing date is the 18th.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Just a quick bump to see if anyone is interested who might have missed this - closing date is the 18th.


 No mate, nobody else is interested, so just get on with it and pick my name out of the hat - Cheers! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's a second entry.. *Just in case*


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumpety-bump! Last orders tomorrow (that's in 30 minutes, by my watch) as it's the closing date, Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Bumpety-bump! Last orders tomorrow (that's in 30 minutes, by my watch) as it's the closing date, Anymore for anymore?


 No, there are no more entries. Everyone has been scared off by the fact that I'm in the prize draw, and will almost certainly win, like I always do... Well, I say "always".... that might be a slight exaggeration


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Count me in buddy and congrats on the posts count


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, the deadline has passed and here are the names of those that entered that will be going into the hat later today. Good luck!



Karrusel


Davey P


Mr Levity


Damo 516


Bridgeman


Pip


Littlelegs


Bad crumble


Roger the Dodger


Robden


Biker


DJH584


Delta


Toddy101


Ice Blue


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, the plan was to make a little youtube film of the draw, with the other half pulling out the winning ticket. But she called earlier to say she'll be working late and is then off for a meal with a couple of friends / colleagues. The footy will have started by the time she get's back (7.30pm KO here), so knowing this couldn't wait, I've prepared a little photo-montage of me going it alone.

The names were scientifically recorded on a piece of scrap paper I found lying around, then cut into strips as accurately as I could using a pair of nail scissors, which is all I could find to do the job (living out of a suitcase at the mo)!










They were folded into uniform sizes, with names hidden.










I then looked for a suitable vessel to hold them, so I could give them a quick swirl before blindly extracting the winning ticket. But all I could find was a screwed up Tesco-Lotus bag, which had to do!










And here they all are at the bottom of the bag, before being picked up, shaken and stirred and set down again.










And here I am extracting the winning entry.










(To the sound of a fanfare) and the winning entrant is:










Many congratulations (will pm you later)! :clap:

And thanks to everyone for entering.

The watch is currently in Bangkok and I'm not, as the other half and I are staying in Hua Hin whilst the house is being renovated, and also because the other half is working at the Companies new store here until things get bedded in. But she has to go back to Bangkok on Monday and will bring back the watch and the 2000th post giveaway, when she returns next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> well that seemed all above board for the draw, well done to little legs and thanks very much for the game,what a great forum :rltrlt: :rltrlt: :rltrlt:
> 
> oops Davey didn't say that seem to have done the quote thing wrong!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Well done Littlelegs and congrats to Caller on reaching 1k posts, soon to be 2k. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Congratulations @Littlelegs & to @Caller. for comp' & reaching 1000 (nearly) 2000 posts! :thumbsup:

Alan


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well done to caller & littlelegs , nice one gents :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Well done for a great compo and congrats to littlelegs!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Woo hoo I won, cheers caller that's great. I didn't even know as we've been so busy sorting the lil mans birthday party. 18 kids all under 6 is very time consuming...-) woo hoo again. Does this mean I'm the new davey P? Cheers guys for the good wishes & to Caller for the comp.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats Littlelegs and thanks Caller. for the comp :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> Woo hoo I won, cheers caller that's great. Does this mean I'm the new davey P?


 No.

But congratulations anyway mate, and cheers to Caller for possibly the worst... competition... ever (well, since the last one I didn't win anyway... :laugh: )

:rltrlt:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbs_up:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I love the watch......good home waiting. Very generous competition :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Sadly for little legs, who I have kept in touch with, it looks like the watch is 46Okm away from where I am sat! I thought I had taken it to Bangkok, but the other half couldn't find it. Anyway, sometime next week I will head up to the cold north-east (by Thai standards at this time of year) and retrieve and post it off!

I'll post about the 2000th post giveaway - not a watch (and maybe not wanted) - in a day or so. That is sat 2-feet from me as I type!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, time to (very) belatedly resurrect this thread.

And it starts with an unreserved public apology to Littlelegs, who still hasn't got his watch. The good news is that I have :biggrin: ! If you read the post above, you will see that I believed I had taken the watch to Bangkok with me in readiness for this giveaway, but when the missus looked for it, to deliver it to me in Hua Hin, where I am now spending most of my time, she couldn't find it. So when I returned to Bkk, I duly searched for it and couldn't find it either, so I just assumed I had left it by mistake at the other half's house in Korat, which is 3 hours from Bkk, but when I got there, to collect stuff for the house in Hua Hin, I still couldn't find it! Back in Bkk, I did, it was stored away with other stuff elsewhere in the condo! Anyway, here's the proof that I have the watch and it is indeed now with me ready to be posted out.










As I say, I have kept Littlelegs updated and he's been great in his understanding, but it has dragged on as I have spent time trying to sort the new to us (5-year old resale) house out, which has and continues to have a major renovation inside and out and all the associated problems with that. The latest being we're in an area not covered by the big boys (yet), for internet coverage. The one company that does cover us is a quasi Government set-up and as a consequence, whereas most things are done within a day or so of ordering, I have to wait another 3 weeks to be connected. Thus I am using hot spot via my phone to connect and that in itself is causing issues as it keeps blocking google, where I store my pics (as well as youtube etc.), and I have to reset the firewall on my laptop, then restart the phone, to get it to work again, continuously. It's really strange.

So anyway, onto the 2nd part of the giveaway for my 2000th post , which I will run for a week, before posting the watch and this item together . Back in 2014, I decided I wanted a watch roll to use when travelling. So I searched the net, but found what I saw at that time, not really to my liking or too expensive. A site I look at for straps is this one:

http://stachstraps.blogspot.com/

And in addition to straps, he made watch rolls, sometimes to order, sometimes 'off the shelf' models and as I liked the appearance of what he had, basically reclaimed leather, marks and cuts and all, I ordered one (he also enclosed a freebie wallet which I'm keeping, as I use it a lot). The problem is it's bigger than what I realised and inside the roll, there is a foam infill, which due to the size is a bit unwieldy (I think it needs to be cut up to watch size chunks). I did cut away a bit at the corner to make a better fit, but anyone with a modicum of common sense and knowledge about these things, neither of which I possess, could easily and cheaply improve on this. In reality, it's hardly been used, but during storage, one part of the leather near the end piece, seems to have become a bit flimsy, it maybe just needs better looking after?

Anyway, here are some pics (not new but it looks exactly the same) and if anyone is interested, just put your name down below and as before, I will do a draw. Closing date is midnight UK time on the 31st January and I will do the draw on the next day with photo's posted here and then post both items asap after that. I had been planning a quiz on Thailand, based on my own questions, but difficult to complete with the google issues. I'll post that for a bit of fun when I am properly connected.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like Google are still blocking your images

I have a delivery arriving today - a leather watch roll


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay - thanks. I have just realised, I think, that the problem is a different one, although strangely, I can see them. I'll reload the photos in a few minutes.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, try again with the pics. I would appreciate it if someone could confirm if they appear or not! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I can see them :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

martinzx said:


> I can see them :thumbsup:


 Phew! Many thanks. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep...good for me too, Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I to can see the images and it is a swanky travel case :thumbsup: ... and as such I would like to be added to the 2000th post drawing please :yes:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Bit of a bump for this. Photo's that originally went awol are now available in a later post.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Please add me to the draw, looks a great sovereign carrier !!!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Phil

Be delighted to be included in the draw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Please add me to the draw, excellent prize caller :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

That looks really nice, I'd be delighted if you could add me to the drawer (and pull my name out of the hat!)


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

count me in!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Buster reporting front and centre, for inclusion.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the 2000th post Caller, and a generous prize up for grabs, top man! :notworthy:

Having said that, I won't enter this one because I only ever travel with one or two watches at a time, so the case would be wasted on me. I'd rather it went to someone who would actually use it.

So yes, just to make it clear, *I will not be entering this prize draw...* :swoon:

:laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Top man :yes: please count me in


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Just another bump for this as we edge past midnight here!

Any more interest?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> So yes, just to make it clear, *I will not be entering this prize draw...* :swoon:
> 
> :laugh:


 Nurse!....he's not taken his pills again!....... :tongue:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, you've twisted my arm...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great gesture, Phil, but as I don't take watches on holiday, it would be a waste...let someone else have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice prize, good luck everyone.

I don't travel with many watches so won't be entering.

thanks for the opertunity


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Must visit this section of the Forum more often ! Nearly missed this. :bash:

Yes, please include me. At least I have a chance now @Davey Phas declined to enter. :laugh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning all! :thumbsup:

Just a final reminder that this one closes at midnight on the 31st, UK time, when I will be tucked up snugly in bed, having stayed up late for the 3am (Thai time) ko of the Scousers v Chelsea game! I will do the draw tomorrow at some stage!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

robden said:


> :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch:
> 
> :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch: :watch:


 Is it time yet? Have I won?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

You mean you entered? I had better add your name to the list then - lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Come on Chelsea! Do I get my name entered twice for my support? (I assume you are supporting Chelsea given your choice of description for the other team)


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That leather work looks lovely & a great gesture & prize. As I've already won the watch I'll stay out of this one. Good luck all and i can confirm that Phil has kept me well informed throughout his search for the watch during his house moving trials. Top fella...-)


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Come on Chelsea! Do I get my name entered twice for my support?


 Huge Chelsea fan and no! :biggrin:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, this is the empth attempt to complete this! A real hassle getting pics up.

Anyway, the other half has gone away for a few days (peace!), so left to my own devices, I made-do as with the earlier draw. The entrants names were all written down and cut into bite size pieces, I then the used the felt type bag that covered the toaster I bought yesterday, it's a good arms length in depth, then picked out the winning entry.

Here are the pics -

Names all ready to be neatly folded










All folded up and a long way down....










Picking the winning entry - the next two pics are a bit blurred










And the winner - drum roll!!!!










Congratulations to relaxer7 and that concludes my 1000th and 2000th giveaway!

If you drop me your details by pm, then tomorrow I will go to the PO to buy some bubble wrap and parcels and then later the same day or Friday, depending on time, will post both parcels off!

Thanks everyone for taking part! :notworthy:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done @relaxer7

Thanks for the comp @Caller. here's to the next couple of thousand posts :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Fantastic!! 

Can't believe I've actually won something! It must be the first time since winning the egg and spoon race in junior school :laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Caller for the comp and well done relaxer7. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Good effort Phil


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to @relaxer7 and thanks to @Caller.for running the competition with such a great prize. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Well done Rich! :yahoo: get in!.

Thanks Caller.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done @relaxer7 that's another one I didn't have to win...

Nice one @Caller.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done Relaxer...and great comp, Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the competition @Caller. and congrats @relaxer7!!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, a quick note to say after some last minute hassle, which I'll post about tomorrow now - or later today as it's 01.35 here - both these items were posted today. I'll send a pm each to Relaxer7 and Littlelegs in the morning and add a couple of pics here, but I hadn't realised it had got so late - bloody forum :biggrin: - and I've a busy schedule tomorrow, so it's goodnight from me! :Snore:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

One good thing about Thai post offices is that they pack your parcels for you, which is really handy. The problem is you have to use their boxes, if they have don't have one that is the right size for what you want to send, the next size up could be prohibitive, in just being way too big. Handily, where I was, the guy that did this job had a supply of 'pre-owned boxes', so this is what Relaxer7 will receive his watch case in:










That was all nice and straightforward. But I hit problems with the watch, they wouldn't allow it to be sent with the battery - is that usual? So I had to rush back to a Dept. store to get the back of the watch removed and boy did he find it difficult - there was a thread about removing Swiss Army brands case backs just last week - anyway it was done and he placed the battery in a little plastic bag and it's cover in a separate plastic bag. So I rushed back to the post office intending to add the removed battery and cover to the box, but that wasn't allowed either! Just the cover went in. So apologies Littlelegs, everything has finally been sent bar this:










I did ask what if I packed it myself and sent it and was told if spotted on the scanner it would be removed and returned to me, but not the cost of the express service. Ho-hum.

Anyway, that's it, all done and dusted now!

Cheers everyone :thumbsup:


----------

